# How to run FLV video files?



## //siddhartha// (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi! I got a few FLV video files that were embedded in Flash on the net. I saved them from the Temporary Internet Files folder but can't find a right player to run it..
 Could you suggest a way out?? Please....


>> Siddhartha


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 3, 2006)

You need the flv player for them. I'm not aware of any other software that plays it. *applian.com/flvplayer/?src=VideoDownloadPlay


----------



## JGuru (Sep 3, 2006)

@Siddhartha, Use Flvplayer (*www.flvplayer.com/). Just drag 'n drop the FLV
 video file in the player to play it. Plus, you can customize the player as per your needs.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 3, 2006)

download google video player to play these files..


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 3, 2006)

use Klite codec pack

u can play flv files on media player like usual on it


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 3, 2006)

guys i want to know something..i have video downloaded extension for firefox with which everbody can download video from youtube and google..but videos with name ''get video'' are not working in flashplayer..other with different names are working fine.i am able to watch video(get videos) in youtube.


----------



## mediator (Sep 3, 2006)

@siddhartha....For windows use "Riva FLV player"...download it....search it on google!
                      For Linux download win32codec pack, install it....and use gmplayer to access these files!!


----------



## Ravirdv (Sep 4, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> guys i want to know something..i have video downloade extension for firefox with which everbody can download video from youtube and google..but videos with name ''get video'' are not working in flashplayer..other with different names are working fine.i am able to watch video(get videos) in youtube.




rename get_video to get_video.flv


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 4, 2006)

Ravirdv said:
			
		

> rename get_video to get_video.flv



Thanks man !


----------



## shaunak (Sep 4, 2006)

you can also use videoLan player


----------



## abhi8sood (Jun 29, 2007)

play them in JET AUDIO


----------



## RCuber (Jun 29, 2007)

^^^ Why did you bump such a old thread???  Look at the day of last reply "04-09-2006, 09:53 AM " :O


----------



## 24online (Jun 29, 2007)

i think KM player is awesome as it runs most of all media types....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 29, 2007)

use VLC Player.....*www.videolan.org


----------

